# Offered 34K for a trade in - Pants what do you think?



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys sorry was told off for previous post so this is the angle.

I have a April 2009 Premium GTR 9,900 miles, Gun metal Grey as in my picture, Non sat Nav version, all black seats.Only ever cleaned by me.

Full service history with Cambridge, been serviced every 6 months
Just had 18,000 mile service last month (I think that is right but I lose track). 6 months tax. set of new GTR mats 

I'm a bit of a grandad really

Just had 2 new Dunlop's on the back (£1200)
Immaculate condition. No problems with it really other than a lose rattle in the drivers door which I'm told is common and it just needs tightening FOC! 

Trading it in for either a V10 R8 or a V12 Vantage. Nothing against the GTR but I get bored with cars after 2 years.

Anyway was offered 34K as a trade in today! That is pants surely. What do you think?


----------



## After Eight (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes that's is indeed pants! You should get around 38k trade. Try Redline Specialist Cars in Knaresbourgh.
Dealers and good specialists will sell them on for 42k-45k.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks and indeed it is now after eight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Freaky thread experience; the title has changed and where have some of the posts gone.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Freaky thread experience; the title has changed and where have some of the posts gone.


Ed scrapped it because you cannot talk about S*****g a car here so the new thread is about the pants price! Simples:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

What was wrong with the previous post?


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

AndyBrew said:


> What was wrong with the previous post?


PM'ed you the answer:thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry guys we just have to be clear we are not selling outside of the for sale section.:nervous:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> Sorry guys we just have to be clear we are not selling outside of the for sale section.:nervous:


This is not a sale question just to ask our opinions about residue sale value.

34k is way too low they should have offered you at least 38K.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

christ have they dropped to that already...... 


nice one might be able to afford one in about ten years then...lol


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm no GTR expert (Hoping to be an owner in the very near future) but I also think that sounds very low. There's a very very similar spec car near me at an Indy trader and it's up for 45k. That would be a massive mark up and a complete p*ss take if you ask me. 

Hope you get a better offer mate.

Jimbo


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I think it's a good indication of how prices are going. There are too many being made and therefore the demand is less


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Your always going to get raped on price by a dealer I've learnt to live with that, but that does seem very low assuming the car is in nice condition.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> I think it's a good indication of how prices are going. There are too many being made and therefore the demand is less


Not sure where the market is going yet, but a few observations.........

I suspect new car sales will be very low, so you are looking at reasonably static pool of cars in the UK; so I don't think it is a case of too many are being made. You might say the market began to get saturated during MY10 deliveries though.

Whilst it might be cheaper to buy than it's peers, it certainly isn't cheap(er) to run; £10k a year car to own, if you use and enjoy it. Costly ownership might be increasing turnover of cars, as will tendency of buyers in this market segment to change cars regularly. Sellers accepting low offers because they 'need to get out', might not help things.

As has been pointed out a car needing full brakes and tyres could be looking at £3k to £5.5k of work before being sold on, and this factor could also be relevant in low trade-in prices. It might also pull prices down overall because the car ' might need some spend.'

It's clearly still a very popular car with press and the public.


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> [I suspect new car sales will be very low, so you are looking at reasonably static pool of cars in the UK; so I don't think it is a case of too many are being made. You might say the market began to get saturated during MY10 deliveries though].
> 
> Quite agree, the higher priced new ones are not exactly flying out the showrooms, which is good news for residuals...I think that £34k from a typical Aston or Audi dealer is probably loaded with good dose of badge snobbery.


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

I took my car into the Audi garage purely to test drive an R8, I had no intention of buying it. Out of interest I asked to see what they'd offer for part exchange - I was offered £46k which is pretty good for part exchange!

59 plate GTR - 6000 miles. Black, black edition and non nav.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

DeepDish said:


> I took my car into the Audi garage purely to test drive an R8, I had no intention of buying it. Out of interest I asked to see what they'd offer for part exchange - I was offered £46k which is pretty good for part exchange!
> 
> 59 plate GTR - 6000 miles. Black, black edition and non nav.


That is good...I sold my 59 nav car with 7000 on clock last October through Poole Audi to Xtreme for £45k...most bids Audi got where £42k...so think that bid is very good...guess depends on Audi and margin in each car...I bought a year old diesel A8


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I spent 43k last year on a 40 year old gentlemen driven 58 Import.

Fully Standard. 

No cracks on discs at ALL.

Getting tunes soon.


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm gonna contact a couple of dealers direct today I'll let you know how I get on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlotte-Alice (Apr 10, 2011)

MINTER said:


> christ have they dropped to that already......
> 
> 
> nice one might be able to afford one in about ten years then...lol


I agree! I will be 32 there and probably still won't be able to afford the insurance :bawling:


----------



## GTRLewitt (Mar 20, 2008)

Told by my dealer today that you should achieve 40K on Piston Heads!


----------

